# توزيعات الأفراح



## أم فيصل (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



أقدم لكم نماذج جديدة من توزيعات الأفراح علها تنال رضاكم واستحسانكم



وكل واحدة منها تحوي 50 توزيعة 



ولكم زيادة العدد أو نقصانه .. والتعبئة تكون حسب رغبة الزبون 

وقيمة الشكل الواحد منها 550 ريال " بدون التعبئة"



والتوصيل داخل مدينة الرياض عن طريق المندوب ب 30 ريال أو أكثر حسب المسافة



وخارج الرياض عن طريق شركات الشحن التي يحددها الزبون وكذلك خارج المملكة



وللتواصل معنا مراسلتنا على الخاص أو العام 


أم فيصل _ الرياض




وأتمنى إبلاغي عن أي طلب قبل أسبوعين على الأقل من المناسبة



"ولا أحلل ولا أسامح من نسب موضوعا أو عملا لي باسمه" 











​​


----------



## tjarksa (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات الأفراح*

بالتوفيق يام فيصل الله يرزقك من واسع فضله .


----------



## جنان الخلد (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات الأفراح*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ...


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات الأفراح*

شغلك روووعه


----------



## أم فيصل (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات الأفراح*

لكم شكري وتقديري جميعا بارك الله بكم

والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## أم فيصل (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات الأفراح*

أستغفر الله 
__________________


----------



## سفير عقاري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات الأفراح*

الشغل ابداع ماشاءالله 
بالتوفيق يارب


----------



## أم فيصل (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات الأفراح*

للجميع أخي الكريم إن شاء الله


----------



## أم فيصل (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات الأفراح*

أستغفر الله 
__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات الأفراح*

[size=+0]أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه ​​
[/size]</b></i>


----------



## أم فيصل (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات الأفراح*

[size=+0]*لا إله إلا الله*

*محمد رسول الله* [/size]​


----------



## أم فيصل (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات الأفراح*

قال تعالى: 

"شهد الله أنه لا إله إلا هو والملائكة وأولو العلم قائما بالقسط لا إله إلا هو العزيز الحكيم" 
__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات الأفراح*

*عادة الكهوف أن تكون مُظلمة إلا كهف الجمعة فـإن نوره يمتد إلى الجمعة الأخرى
(من قرأ سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة أضاء له من النور ما بين الجمعتين) صلِّ اللهم
على المبعوث بالنور.*

*من تغريدات الدكتور سلمان العودة حفظه الله*​


----------



## أم فيصل (11 فبراير 2012)

*رد: توزيعات الأفراح*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :- 'من صلى علي في يوم ألف صلاة لم يمت حتى يبشر بالجنة'*​


----------



## أم فيصل (7 أبريل 2012)

*رد: توزيعات الأفراح*


أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه ​


----------



## أم فيصل (11 مايو 2012)

*رد: توزيعات الأفراح*

" واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه إلى الله "​


----------

